# Tires on 04 and 05 GTOs



## linux_fan (Feb 19, 2005)

Well, I only have 7,000 miles on my 05, and the tires have become badly out of balance already. I'm used to tires becoming unbalanced on sports cars, but it usually takes 15,000 or more for it to happen. I'm wondering if the 6 months it took the car to get here after being made damaged the tires. Anyway, I've had them balanced twice, and rotated twice, and the steering wheel is still shaking badly above 50mph. I was wondering if anyone has replaced tires on an 04 or 05 yet, and if so, what did you buy, and do you like them? Thanks.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Can't recommend the tires I got (Falken Ziex) but can wholeheartedly recommend http://www.tires.com and America's Discount Tire. My new tires, if you can believe this, were OUT OF ROUND -- but the manager of the nearest America's Tire just kept bringing in more of them until there were four good ones. 

Would have considered a bunch of other brands -- but wanted the rounded shoulder of the Fukkens to make sure there weren't any clearance issues.


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Can't recommend the tires I got (Falken Ziex)
> 
> 
> > I have 7,600 miles on my GTO with no issues on balance or wear. The tires I use are the Falken Azeni ST-115 D1 Sports they are considered a "Motorsport Road Grip" tire. The Ziex is more of an "All Season Performance" tire and has an M+S rating. The Ziex is also a good tire, however my experience tells me that M+S tires typically get out of balance much much quicker than non M+S tires.
> ...


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

linux_fan said:


> Well, I only have 7,000 miles on my 05, and the tires have become badly out of balance already. I'm used to tires becoming unbalanced on sports cars, but it usually takes 15,000 or more for it to happen. I'm wondering if the 6 months it took the car to get here after being made damaged the tires. Anyway, I've had them balanced twice, and rotated twice, and the steering wheel is still shaking badly above 50mph. I was wondering if anyone has replaced tires on an 04 or 05 yet, and if so, what did you buy, and do you like them? Thanks.


Do you still wear stock wheels ? Are they the 17" or 18"s ? Local Tire dealer mentioned that above 17" they are harder to keep balanced... I plan on rotating and balancing every 5000 miles +- so haven't hit that mileage yet. If you have many Tire dealers in your area that will make choosing easier , online I have good luck from TireRack...


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

If you are still using stock rubber, they may be bad. I've had 2 replaced as they went out of round and the same thing is happening to my 2 remaining originals. I'm too cheap right now to replace mine, but plan on burning them up to justify something else that will hold its intended shape. I've had 2 other cars with 17's and no problems with the rubber these KDWS's just stink.


----------



## JMM (Feb 16, 2005)

b_a_betterperson Can't recommend the tires I got (Falken Ziex) said:


> I have the Falken Ziex 18" on my Goat and have had no balance problems at all.


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

My new BFG KDW NT's have a shimmy in the steering wheel that wasn't there B4, even at 140. Dismounted the tire and rotated 180* and rebalanced. It helped some but not completely. 

Then the phuckin tire buster broke one of the stubby valve stems. Don't know how, but he managed it. Then he marked up the outer lip enough that the wheel got even and sliced his finger as pay back :rofl: 

So, this coming weekend I'll go have them RoadForce Balanced and then go from there. If there's still I problem then I'm going to make them BFG's problem.

On my monte, I had 275/40/17's Toyo T1S'es on the front and had no problems.


----------



## linux_fan (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies. Sounds like my tires aren't too unusual. I have the stock 17" BFG tires right now. I hate to replace the tires already, but as some of you will understand, I just hate it when the steering wheel shakes when I'm driving. I'm going to the tire place again tomorrow, and if they can't fix it, I guess I'm buying tires again - it feels like I'm always buying tires (yeah, I know, if I didn't chirp them in 1st, 2nd, and 3rd, I wouldn't have this problem). I've had good luck with Yokohama AVS's in the past, anybody buy any Yoko's lately?


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Still on original set of KDWS's but the possible future replacement's that caught my eye both for ratings and measurement closeness to stock are the AVON Tech M500 in 245/45/17. But also now that I've seen the JHP VZ Monaro 18" wheels I may plan a different route...

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32655&highlight=VZ+Monaro


----------

